# Can my employer change my Redundancy finish date once agreed??



## Nearlythere (30 Jun 2011)

I hope someone can answer my question.....

I am in the process of going through voluntary redundancy at my current place of employment. I've been here almost 11 years and am entitled to 6 weeks notice. I verbally agreed a reduced notice period of 4 weeks notice with my employers on their request. My employer is trying to argue that she had agreed this with me on the understanding that I would forfeit the 2 weeks payment in lieu of notice that is legally due to be paid to me. This was never specifically mentioned over the course of our conversation. I have argued this point with her and now she is saying that the only option I have in order to get paid for the 2 weeks is to work for those 2 weeks. She knows that I am due to start in a new job on the Monday after I am due to finish here. I am wondering where I stand with this, can she change the termination date once it has been agreed between us? What happens if I say I can't work the 2 weeks? I don't want to risk losing my redundancy.

Hope someone can help.....thanks


----------



## Ildánach (1 Jul 2011)

You're not legally entitled to any notice period if the redundancy is voluntary.  Sorry!


----------

